# Installing and using without FTP support



## warangalite (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,
I am  trying to migrate from Debian GNU/Linux to FreeBSD. However, the Internet connection that I use is behind a Squid proxy that does not allow FTP. Since FreeBSD installation as well as package installation is FTP dependent is it possible for me to use it? Also as I am unaware about how to change the default system proxy (for HTTP/HTTPS), it would be nice if someone helps me with it.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 18, 2011)

See fetch(3) about the *_PROXY variables.  I think you can use them to stick with HTTP requests, although it's been a while.


----------



## warangalite (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks, but owing to the fact that I am just a newbie, I did not understand much from the fetch(3) documentation that you posted. Can you provide me with further details, in this regard. Also I tried to check in the FreeBSD Handbook, but I think this issue is not covered.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Have you searched the HowTo subforum and/or google? (proxy AND fetch ...) Can not answer your question, I don't know either.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 18, 2011)

warangalite said:
			
		

> Thanks, but owing to the fact that I am just a newbie, I did not understand much from the fetch(3) documentation that you posted. Can you provide me with further details, in this regard. Also I tried to check in the FreeBSD Handbook, but I think this issue is not covered.



There are some examples farther down the fetch(3) page.  I'm just not sure if there's a way to force fetch to only use HTTP.  Have you asked the Squid admin about FTP?  They might have it enabled but require authentication.


----------



## shitson (Sep 19, 2011)

warangalite said:
			
		

> Squid proxy that does not allow FTP.



Have you tried pointing both HTTP & FTP at the proxy? - Typically FTP is allowed through, but it will have to be via the Squid Proxy.


----------

